# End cut back cleaning  (tuberías gasoducto)



## Komensky

"End cut back cleaning" es un título y no tiene otro contexto, es acerca de tuberías de un gaseoducto.... muchas, muchas gracias,,,,, yo trataría algo así:
Limpieza de corte de terminal... pero me parece muy literal.... gracias,,, agradezco cualquier ayuda


----------



## k-in-sc

If it's a title, doesn't your original go on to explain what it is?


----------



## Komensky

Actually all it says is:

Pipe bare ends have been checked to verify the cleanliness, chamfer, and the specified cutback length 100~150mm.
Which I translate as: Se ha verificado la limpieza de los terminales de las tuberías sin recubrimiento, biseles, y la longitud del corte de 100~150mm.
 
I still have problems with the title,,,,, thanks for your input


----------



## k-in-sc

Gee, that's sort of out of order.
Couldn't you say something like "Se han revisado las tuberías sin recubrimiento para verificar la limpieza, los biseles y la longitud especificada de (XXX) de las mismas''?
And are you sure about "corte" for cutback? It appears to mean the part from which the coating has been removed.


----------



## Komensky

Thanks,  la longitud especificada de XXX de las mismas suena bien y no cambia el significado, still I guess I´d rather stick to corte for cutback since the original does not specify coating...... but I see your point  thanks a lot, I appreciate your help


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, I'm not an expert, but it seems to me that your cutbacks are measured from somewhere, presumably the end of the pipe, and the term implies a reduction or partial removal of material, while a corte (cut) would be a removal of all the material. What about "recorte"?


----------



## Komensky

That one sound great!, thanks a million


----------



## k-in-sc

So what would the title be then? Something like "Limpieza del recorte terminal"?


----------



## Komensky

Que te parece "limpieza en el terminal"


----------



## k-in-sc

Komensky said:


> Que te parece "limpieza en el terminal"


I don't think you should leave out "cutback."


----------



## avizor

*cutback*, todo junto, se traduce *asfalto rebajado o cortado*, no rebajado en dimensiones sino en su composición:
http://esl.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_spanish/construction_civil_engineering/2739985-cutback.html


----------



## k-in-sc

But this has to do with pipes, not asphalt. A cutback can be anything that's cut back.


----------

